# Favorite TV Series..........



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A couple years ago, I got hooked on the Dexter series, and when they went off season watched all the Boardwalk Empire and old Soprano episodes. Currently watching all the Sons of Anarchy episodes on Netflix. Got 2 seasons under the belt...........lol.

What series are you watching...........and which ones were your favorites?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

In no particular order:

House, MD
The Simpsons
Curb Your Enthusiasm

We get these out of the library. My wife is into Mad Men and Sex and the City.

I also liked old shows like Cheers, All in the Family, M*A*S*H, and Fawlty Towers.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

The Wire is my all time favourite. Followed by Game of Thrones. 
Modern family
Big bang theory
House of cards (remake)
Sons of anarchy
Dexter
Boardwalk empire
The newsroom
Spartacus
Suits
Game of thrones
Deadwood
Firefly
Stargate universe


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Game of freakin' Thrones. Duh. (the books are better though)


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

There's my favourites, and there's what I actually watch. What I actually watch is BBC nature documentaries (with kid no. 2) and tween shows like Pretty Little Liars and Switched At Birth (with kid no. 1). 

What I like: 

BBC Luther
BBC Sherlock
Wire quotes come out of my mouth on any given day
I watch Suits because I know some of the (Toronto) actors (and I like spotting the Toronto locations)
Friday Night Lights 
I watched all of Orange is the New Black although it took me a long time to warm up to it (and I didn't get that warm)
I watch Mad Men with my husband as he is the creative director at an ad agency

That seems like a long list but I really only watch "adult" tv for an hour a week or much more when I'm travelling.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not sure how I forgot to include Breaking Bad on that list. 

Also: 

Adventure Time
Bob's Burgers
Futurama
Regular Show

(all animated, all of which I watch with my kids)


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

No particular order:

ER
Friday Night Lights
NYPD Blue
St Elsewhere
Homicide
Seinfeld
MASH
Justified
Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Mostly like quality drama & investigative/detective type series, so:

- Dateline [not so much a series, but news stories]
- Downtown Abbey [can't wait for season 4 starting next Jan. Also good to hear that American actor Paul Giamatti has joined the superb cast]
- Endeavour
- Foyle's War
- Inspector Lewis/Morse 
- Law & Order: SVU [leading lady Mariska Hargitay is one amazing actress]
- Midsomer Murders
- MI5/Spookes
- Murdoch Mysteries [what's not to like about Yannick Bisson and 1890's Toronto]
- Hercule Poirot
- Prime Suspect [the British version with Dame Helen Mirren, not the US series]
- Sherlock

There is more....

No one does it like the British/Masterpiece Mystery [in terms of acting & content].


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

BBC Top Gear.

Watched every episode of Entourage. Before that... Seinfeld... If I have tv I usually flip to Al Jazeera or BBC nature shows..


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

Love these:
Downton Abbey (Favorite by far)
House, M.D
House of Cards (Netflix)
Homeland
Mad Men

Will watch any and all BBC/Masterpiece series.

Oh also, The Office (first couple of seasons)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Many of my favourites have already been mentioned. One short series that I really liked was "Yes Minister". Should be required viewing for civics classes.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Been Keeping up with:

House Of Cards
Suits
Dexter
The Walking Dead

Interested in Downton Abbey. I originally thought it was for old fogies as my 55+ parents love the show, but apparently it's a show for all ages! Definitely going to check it out.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Agreed with BBC Luther and BBC Sherlock. Luther is dark and violent, but the acting and scriptwriting are superb. 

One of the best TV series I've ever seen was on for one season only, but it's worth renting if you can find it anywhere (and can be purchased on iTunes, which is how I watch all our TV series...we don't have a TV!): Kidnapped, with Jeremy Sisto. It's masterfully done, some of the best acting I've seen anywhere, lots of suspense, great characters with lots of depth. I've watched the whole season at least a dozen times now and never get tired of it.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

peterk said:


> Interested in Downton Abbey.


Read 'what's the story' as that might give you an idea if it's for you or not.
http://www.commonsensemedia.org/tv-reviews/downton-abbey

My personal favourite characters are those of Violet Crawley/John Bates and Anna Smith, the most gentle of all the women IMO.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't watch TV, (per se), but a friend periodically sends us DVDs of stuff he's watched.......

Borrowed the entire series of 'The Wire' from the library, and agree it's probably the best ever.

- Really enjoyed 'Rake' http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1587000/ (one of our favorites)

- 'The Killing' (Danish version - subtitles) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Killing_(Danish_TV_series)

- 'Inspector Montalbano' (subtitles)...not bad http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inspector_Montalbano_(TV_series)

- 'East West' (Australian) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0907831/

- 'Accused' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accused_(TV_series)

- Currently watching/enjoying 'Silk' http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1717455/


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll have to check out "The Wire" one day.

I watched the entire Soprano set recently - quite good.

I mostly watch sports + movies, but one show which I learned about here in CMF is "Person of Interest" which I like a lot.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> "Person of Interest" which I like a lot.


Yes, I like it a lot as well. 

I had never heard of it until this Summer, though not through CMF.

I first saw Michael Emerson on an episode of 'The Practice' [the series from the lat 90's], and left an impression right away. However, I much prefer him in the role of Harold now. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Emerson 

Season 3 = Sept.24th, so I have to finish watching 1&2 before then.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

Game of Thrones
Mountain Men
Duck Dynasty
Merlin
The Newsroom
The Americans


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dexter 
Big Bang Theory
48 hours and Dateline 
How it's Made (with my 10 year old !)
Suze Orman although lately I find it boring when she gives every single person same advise , don't take Social Security until you are 67 blah blah blah.
I love Drop Dead Diva although I can't buy it on Itunes this year


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Morse, Endeavour, Judge John Deed, George Gently, Frost.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Lots of great shows upthread.
I'll add this sci-fi/drama,

*The X-Files* (1993-2002)

I'm not saying that the X-Files was an excellent show. I consider the X-Files a pretty good show. But more importantly,* it was a bit of a pioneer.
*
Back in the early 1990s, all dramas (i.e. police, lawyer, hospital dramas) consisted of stand-alone episodes. You didn't have to watch the previous show, to enjoy the next show.

About one-third of the X-Files shows contained a *long-running story arc* that ran over the course of nine seasons. This was somewhat unique at the time.

Many dramas in the 2000s, now use the long-running story arc almost exclusively.
I thinking here of the popularity of shows such as *Lost*, *The Walking Dead*, etc.

Also, back in the 1990s, there really wasn't much in the sci-fi genre. X-Files seemed to be the only show in this genre, that was available.
By the 2000s, we had great sci-fi shows like *Battlestar Galactica* and *Firefly*.

And of course, Vince Gilligan, who wrote 26 X-Files episodes, went on to create the excellent *Breaking Bad*.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, I missed so many of my favs. I was posting at 5:30am.

I'll second or third:
Battlestar Gallactica (I didn't know what it was before I started watching it. Probably my fav sci-fi)
Breaking Bad (Genius. The rise and fall of a drug lord)
Mad Men 
Lost (Good, but frustrating too)
Orange is the New Black (Reminds me of Weeds, similar style)
Weeds
Heroes (Awesome at first. Went downhill later though)
Band of Brothers (Epic. I've watched it a half dozen times)
Terminator - Sarah Conner Chronicles (Was okay. I like Terminator)
Person of Interest (Corny, but fun)
The Killing (I didn't see the British original, but I thought the American version was excellent. One of the better shows IMO)
Mad Men
Damages (Interesting law drama)
Downtown Abbey
Sapranos (Obviously good, but I got bored of it eventually)
Homeland (I really enjoy Damian Lewis)
The Walking Dead (I think of it as the best Zombie movie that never ends. I love zombie movies)
The West Wing (So, so good. Funny and witty. Political drama)

In case you can't tell, I pretty much work, read about investing, and watch shows. I need a life.

In all honesty, The Wire is the best show I've seen to date. It takes a bit to get into as it moves very slowly but I've still never seen another show like it. You see the story from multiple points of view and the characters build and build and when what you've been waiting for finally happens it's so good. Shiiiiiiiiiiit... if you've been putting it off just watch it.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Lots of series I never heard of..............have some catching up to do.

I thought Band of Brothers was very good as well. It was based on the true exploits of Easy Company, and is reminder of how grim war is.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

@jcdg......just a slight 'correction'...the original _The Killing_ was Danish, not British......(it was great...never seen the U.S. one though)


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Currently into the Walking Dead and Game of Thrones, would love to get time to see Breaking Bad.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree jcgd - The West Wing was fabulous. I also liked Sports Night which was also Aaron Sorkin - great writing.


----------

